# Fursona Bio: Murcielago



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Name: Murcielago "Neox" Tvagdishle
Age:18 years(arrival in this world)
Sex: Depends on the environment, availability of prey, availability of potential mates, and food availability
Species: Tsuelnemod
Height:6'2"
Weight:150 lbs

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Dark brown hair, Her belly and chest are grey, her back and shoulders are almost black.
- Markings: Intricate stripes along  her back, trailing down her tail. At her torso, the stripes fade into spots on her sides and end in the spot-like markings on her chest.
http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e177/karst294279/MurcielSpinemarkings_001.png
NSFW!>>>http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e177/karst294279/MurcielChestmarkings_001.png<<<NSFW! (this shows her chest markings, however there are nips so its NSFW.
- Eye color: Left Eye is Green, Right eye(usually hidden by her fur) is purple
- Other features: Feathers on her head  are somewhat spikey-looking.
Behavior and Personality: Being very prone to mood swings, Murciel is somewhat whimsical and easily offended. Despite this, she maintains a semi-general visage of seriousness, overlying a perverse, twisted mind. As beings in this realm became more aware of how the mind works, she was mistakenly diagnosed with DID(Dissociative Identity Disorder). In reality, her mind never shattered, but simply came very close as she witnessed countless worlds come into being, then die. This resulted in a semi-break in her personality; while she has multiple personas, they did not seperate enough to keep them from becomming aware of one another, thus they tend to converse internally in Murciel's mind, resulting in her seemingly-whimsical behavior.

Skills:High durability and physical finesse, Murciel has a skin that is selectively-durable in that in her normal state, nothing but the claws and teeth of another Tsuelnemod can break her skin. This however can be surpressed as Murciel deems fit. In addition, like any Tsuelnemod she is Immortal. Havign outlived the birth and death of other realities, she has held witness to the birth of this realm, her immortality is most noticable when she is surpressing her skin durability, in that no matter how much she s injured, her body will not only reform, but in a manner that she can control. An exaple of this was evident during an argument several centuries ago, having her guard down, Murciel had been attacked by the town guard of a town outskirting a larger city. The guard had completely severed her arm, which then regenerated, but with long horn-like blades protruding along the forearm wich she then used to remove the guard's arm. 
Weaknesses: During Murciel's surpression of ehr skin's durability, she is prone to injury, however breif. As hard as her skin can be, blunt-force trauma at a high enough degree can momentarily stun Murciel.

Likes +Dislikes: vary depending on her "mood"

History: 
Origin: Also known as "Reality Overseers", Tsuelnemod were originally considered demons as they were often found around when natural disasters occur. Rather, Tsuelnemod are strictly watchers, older than even this universe. Tsuelnemod are born when a universe dies and the souls of that "reality" converge and form one being. This process has occurred countless times. However, Very few Tsuelnemod dwell in a dimension able to interact with our world. In this respect those that do dwell in our dimensions are called Alpha Tsuelnemod, while those that dwell in alternate dimensions are called Beta Tsuelnemod. Every now and then, a Tsuelnemod will change types and quickly seek out a fellow Tsuelnemod to carry out a ritual called Soul Whisper. although Tsuelnemod have many forms and shapes and variations, they all have especially long tongues. This allows them to carry out their Soul whisper. Since they are immortal, when they do meet, they enjoy sharing information it can take forever to recount every detail, thus they use a Soul Whisper, in which they can depict, in detail, thousands of millennia in a fraction of a second. This Whisper is in a frequency extremely high so as to be unheard by anything or anyone around them. 

Another aspect of Tsuelnemod is that they rarely reproduce, and when they do their young are never true Tsuelnemod. They will always be that of the species whose form they take. However, many Tsuelnemod have a habit of interbreeding their forms with other species and when subjected to the genetic material, will combine or mix two or more forms in order to create new species. This is one fo the only ways in which Tsuelnemod actively shape their surroundings.

As for Murciel, she is relatively new to this reality, having existed as a Beta Tsuelnemod until very recently.

---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---

Clothing/Personal Style: Liking to be more individualistic, Murciel enjoy wearing odd or unique clothing, offen times showing off more of herself than is warrented in order to allwo her fur coloration to accentuate her attire.
Picture:
http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e177/karst294279/Badazzfursona2_001.png
FEMALE





MALE








Goal: unknown
Profession: n/a
Personal quote:
Theme song:
Birthdate:
Star sign:

(Favorite food:Lasagna
Favorite drink:Root beer
Favorite location:She gave up on having one
Favorite weather:Cold with very light snowfall
Favorite color:Maroon

Least liked food:Stuffing
Least liked drink:Alcohol
Least liked location:n/a
Least liked weather:Tropical

Favorite person:n/a
Least liked person:n/a
Friends:n/a
Relations:n/a
Enemies:n/a
Significant other:n/a
Orientation:Bisexual/pansexual (varies with her "moods")


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2011)

Tbh, there are a few of stereotypes going on here. Saber teeth, heterochromia, black with red markings, demon, and immortal are all pretty overdone.

However, I love your character's design (I'm probably biased with my huge heterochromia obsession x3). The feathers and saber teeth also look really nice on her. Her personality seems a bit odd to me (not sure how all that would work) but it seems to work with her design.

Overall, I like this fursona, and would like to see more pics/stories of her :3


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 24, 2011)

Skift said:


> Tbh, there are a few of stereotypes going on here. Saber teeth, heterochromia, black with red markings, demon, and immortal are all pretty overdone.
> 
> However, I love your character's design (I'm probably biased with my huge heterochromia obsession x3). The feathers and saber teeth also look really nice on her. Her personality seems a bit odd to me (not sure how all that would work) but it seems to work with her design.
> 
> Overall, I like this fursona, and would like to see more pics/stories of her :3


 
I can actually explain the immortality. She is part of a race that as stated act more as overseers so fighting isnt really on her to-do list. Plus originally I put in the regeneration thing to facilitate species that require meat/blood. Examples: Some werewolves are portrayed as having insatiable hunger, vamps having an insatiable thirst for blood, even if they don't want to. As an arbiter, Murciel's ability allows her to "donate" meat or blood to someone, allowing them to feed without the shame of having murdered someone. A bit wishy-washy but it comes in handy sometimes.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> I can actually explain the immortality. She is part of a race that as stated act more as overseers so fighting isnt really on her to-do list. Plus originally I put in the regeneration thing to facilitate species that require meat/blood. Examples: Some werewolves are portrayed as having insatiable hunger, vamps having an insatiable thirst for blood, even if they don't want to. As an arbiter, Murciel's ability allows her to "donate" meat or blood to someone, allowing them to feed without the shame of having murdered someone. A bit wishy-washy but it comes in handy sometimes.


That is pretty interesting. I've honestly not heard of that before.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 24, 2011)

Skift said:


> That is pretty interesting. I've honestly not heard of that before.


 Which part?


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Which part?


 
This part:


> As an arbiter, Murciel's ability allows her to "donate" meat or blood to someone, allowing them to feed without the shame of having murdered someone.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 24, 2011)

Skift said:


> This part:


 
It was my idea. During an rp (dont remember if it was one on one or a forum....) someone was pretty much plagued by their hunger (they were a were) and Karst(my char at the time) offered to let them feed off of her (I had been planning on killing he roff at the time), but they refused, saying that they did not want the guilt of having killed her. So I decided to have Karst die off, and then created Murciel


----------

